# Question about tires sizes on 20 inch rims



## mhoward745li (Apr 2, 2005)

I would like to get a set of 20x9.5 inch rims for my 2003 745li. Can anyone tell me if they have had experience with this size? Also what size tire would be best?

I noticed in the BMW website they used 20x9 inch rims on the front with 245/40R-20 & 20x10 inch rims on the rear with 275/35R-20.


----------



## mr_jonsson (Apr 5, 2005)

mhoward745li said:


> I would like to get a set of 20x9.5 inch rims for my 2003 745li. Can anyone tell me if they have had experience with this size? Also what size tire would be best?
> 
> I noticed in the BMW website they used 20x9 inch rims on the front with 245/40R-20 & 20x10 inch rims on the rear with 275/35R-20.


It will work! :thumbup: i'm using 245/30-20(front) and 285/30-20(back).. have some pics in my gallery! same dimensions; 645 - 745 !


----------



## bkorte (Mar 11, 2005)

*same set-up*



mhoward745li said:


> I would like to get a set of 20x9.5 inch rims for my 2003 745li. Can anyone tell me if they have had experience with this size? Also what size tire would be best?
> 
> I noticed in the BMW website they used 20x9 inch rims on the front with 245/40R-20 & 20x10 inch rims on the rear with 275/35R-20.


I have that exact set up on 2003 745i and it works. You will find that you may get more vibration with the larger rims/tires, but it looks nice. You will also find that tread life is very shor (20-25 k per set). You should look in the other forums for some set-up tips.

Brian Korte


----------



## swick (Mar 29, 2005)

don't go with 20's, if you want to add rims go all the way with the 22's, they are a must have.... 2003 745i on 22's


----------



## Electricchild (Aug 7, 2005)

guys it's obvious mr johnnson doesnt own those cars! He's obviously kidding... just let him be.


----------

